

Ultra-efficient LED puts out more power than is pumped in - joering2
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2012-03/09/230-percent-efficient-leds 

======
joering2
_"it appears to draw in heat energy from its surroundings instead. When it
gets more than 100 percent electrically-efficient, it begins to cool down,
stealing energy from its environment to convert into more photons."_

Am I reading this correctly?? Did they actually find a way to create light AND
cool down environment the same time? Could this be some sort of a breakthrough
in cooling devices??

~~~
Arelius
My guess is that it doesn't scale. It seems to violate the second law of
thermodymamics.

